# Passport control - reentry with long stay visa



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

This isn't a critical question, but I am interested. When re-entering France with a validated long stay visa, you still go through passport control normally, right? That is, get in the non-EU passport line and get your passport stamped per usual? Or do you have to do something different. My wife is due back from the US tomorrow, and she wondered if she had to show her visa or anything different to before.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

you have to go through the normal non-eu line, even afterwards with your titre de sejour, you are not an EU citezen, so you go through the normal non-EU line


----------

